# Checking Out : Cello Textures by Ben Osterhouse



## ThomCSounds (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey everyone,

Here's a review of Cello Textures by Ben Osterhouse that I've made. It's a beautiful and detailed cello library that includes a number of articulations that you can reverse and stack together to get a complex set of textures. In the video you'll hear the samples played solo and in context with the Impact Soundworks Orchestral Bundle as well as Sospiro Strings (also by Ben Osterhouse) and East West Hollywood Strings.




If you'd like to buy the Cello Textures on VST Buzz (60% off) https://vstbuzz.com/deals/60-off-cello-textures-by-ben-osterhouse/?ref=81

If you'd like to support me, add my album Hypothermic Love in your Spotify playlist :


----------



## Dr.Quest (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for the review and heads up about the sale. I loved this library when it waqs introduced, this sale makes it hard to pass up. Thanks again.
Nice songs, BTW. Well done! Be safe!


----------



## ThomCSounds (Apr 7, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> Thanks for the review and heads up about the sale. I loved this library when it waqs introduced, this sale makes it hard to pass up. Thanks again.
> Nice songs, BTW. Well done! Be safe!



Thanks a lot man! You're welcome  I really like Ben's libraries, would love to try out Secco. I'll soon make a review of Sospiro Strings as well. 

I'm glad you like my songs. I try to make these reviews as musical as they can be, always trying to come up with new ideas. Be safe too and all the best to you!


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (May 17, 2020)

Hi Thom, 
I just saw this thread today. Thank you again for reviewing Cello Textures, and I look forward to seeing a Sospiro review some day


----------



## ThomCSounds (May 17, 2020)

Ben Osterhouse said:


> Hi Thom,
> I just saw this thread today. Thank you again for reviewing Cello Textures, and I look forward to seeing a Sospiro review some day



Hi Ben  My pleasure! The Sospiro review will be done soon, I'm still composing / trying out things with it. It sounds wonderful


----------

